
Court blocks the release of Brendan Dassey - jrs235
http://www.businessinsider.com/wisconsin-court-blocks-release-of-brendan-dassey-making-a-murderer-2016-11
======
jrs235
Makes you wonder when combined with another HN posts comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12978811](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12978811)

